# Investing in Gold/Silver



## Acorn22 (10 Aug 2021)

Hi,

I'm looking at purchasing gold and/or silver.  Who would be the most reputable companies selling gold?  Also, I would prefer not to keep the gold in the bank.  I have heard there are alternative ways to safe it.  What are people's experiences on here of purchasing and storing gold/silver?  

Thanks


----------



## Johnno75 (10 Aug 2021)

Hi. I used Goldcore.ie. I had zero problems with them. Very reputable and the guys there are approachable and don’t have the whiff of sulphur off them, unlike some others in the industry.

When you buy the precious metal, you can have it delivered or they will store it for you at an additional annual storage cost (not overly prohibitive if I recall correctly).

The thing with gold - and this might be obvious - is buy low and sell high. Or be prepared to hold onto it for the long term until prices increase above what you paid. Gold is volatile in the short terms but is a useful store of wealth.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Aug 2021)

A thread already exists


----------

